# China does the right thing



## there4eyeM (Sep 4, 2019)

Good news for once. One of the world's major powers has done the humane thing regarding a situation with the public disapproval of a policy. China has dropped the disruptive proposal for extradition in Hong Kong.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 4, 2019)

I find that hard to believe.  Hope its true.  Link?


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 4, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> I find that hard to believe.  Hope its true.  Link?


Reported on BBC.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 4, 2019)

China has saved itself from an otherwise hopeless public relations situation. It may not be entirely a triumph for democracy, but it certainly does encourage it in the face of a world that seems more and more to be turning from it.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 4, 2019)

Thirty year after Tienanmen, the PRC seems to have learned a lesson. Others might follow.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 4, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> Good news for once. One of the world's major powers has done the humane thing regarding a situation with the public disapproval of a policy. China has dropped the disruptive proposal for extradition in Hong Kong.



"Dropped" means they'll simply set it aside for awhile.  With their economy being battered they would prefer not to orchestrate a slaughter.

Makes for bad public relations.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> Good news for once. One of the world's major powers has done the humane thing regarding a situation with the public disapproval of a policy. China has dropped the disruptive proposal for extradition in Hong Kong.


Yeah....instead of kidnapping people living in Hong Kong and beating them in Mainland China....they're beating them to death in the streets of Hong Kong instead. 
The Chinese like making examples of people.....and animals. 
Earlier this year I saw a video on Twitter of how Chinese police try to scare the population by beating a helpless dog to death in the street with steel pipes. 

The Chinese government and civil authorities are ruthless and bloodthirsty.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 4, 2019)

I have to agree with the other poster and they are putting it aside until no one is looking...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Good news for once. One of the world's major powers has done the humane thing regarding a situation with the public disapproval of a policy. China has dropped the disruptive proposal for extradition in Hong Kong.
> ...



And trump doesn't even tweet about it


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s too bad we don’t have mass demonstrations in the US, against our criminal government. I suspect the elites who run this country, would have no qualms mass murdering demonstrating Americans.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2019)

So one can go to China and Taiwan and commit murder and go back to Hong Kong where one lives and China nor Taiwan will be able to extradite the person.  How about human trafficking's, drug smuggling, murder or rape?  We , the US would never stand for it, why should China?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Good news for once. One of the world's major powers has done the humane thing regarding a situation with the public disapproval of a policy. China has dropped the disruptive proposal for extradition in Hong Kong.
> ...



That poor dog. WTF is wrong with people harming defenseless animals?


----------



## night_son (Sep 4, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> Good news for once. One of the world's major powers has done the humane thing regarding a situation with the public disapproval of a policy. China has dropped the disruptive proposal for extradition in Hong Kong.



Celebrating the Chinese government full well knowing the extent of their murderous tendencies? Perhaps you should live there as reward.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> So one can go to China and Taiwan and commit murder and go back to Hong Kong where one lives and China nor Taiwan will be able to extradite the person.  How about human trafficking's, drug smuggling, murder or rape?  We , the US would never stand for it, why should China?




*So one can go to China and Taiwan and commit murder and go back to Hong Kong where one lives and China nor Taiwan will be able to extradite the person. * 

Or, much more likely, you can criticize the Chinese government on social media and the Chinese government can't extradite you to the mainland for torture. 

Does freedom to criticize make you angry? Or sad?


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 4, 2019)

As in virtually every case, it is demonstrated that people here do not read with any intent of understanding a post. There is rarely an attempt to evaluate objectively without immediately interposing tired agenda.
The current form of government in China is indefensible, and no one here has said otherwise.
As for murdering its people, what about the unpunished murderers among the National Guard at Kent State (for just one example)? Governments throughout history, the American one included, have few qualms about sacrificing innocent civilians on the alter of national interest.
In this one case, for which we can be happy, China did not massacre demonstrators. That is all the post 'celebrated'.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Why the fuck should he?????


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > So one can go to China and Taiwan and commit murder and go back to Hong Kong where one lives and China nor Taiwan will be able to extradite the person.  How about human trafficking's, drug smuggling, murder or rape?  We , the US would never stand for it, why should China?
> ...



Would the US stand for it if one is murdered here and goes and returns to Mexico? I doubt it, and the US prisons are not sweet from what I heard, rapes and beatings going on all the time in US prisons, look at the most popular person in prison just got murdered , Epstein, and he sure didn't commit suicide.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



*Would the US stand for it if one is murdered here and goes and returns to Mexico? *

Illegal aliens do that all the time.
And Mexico refuses to extradite.

So, should China be able to extradite for comments on Facebook or not?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



We do have one with Mexico but we don't with most allies like Saudi Arabia, Qatar and now Russia I suspect(is Russia now our ally??)
*Countries with no extradition treaty with US*

African Republic, Chad, Mainland China, Comoros, Congo (Kinshasa), Congo (Brazzaville), Djibouti, Equatorial.
Mauritania, Micronesia, Moldova, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique, Namibia, Nepal,
Niger, Oman, Qatar, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, São Tomé & Príncipe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia,
Jul 31, 2015
*Countries with no extradition treaty with US - WSFA 12 News*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




So, should China be able to extradite for comments on Facebook or not?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The Democrats love Red China, hence the stupidity of their apologia. this 'deed' is a big yawn. Let me know when they admit to and end their prismatic of arresting people, like Xians, and farming their organs for sale, something significant like that, stuff Democrats don't care about.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 4, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Trump doesn't understand what's happening.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 4, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And you do, and you enthusiastically support the Red Chinese against those evul HK Trumpsters like a good Democrat and Wall Street stooge.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


He understands better than you do.


----------

